# Stock motor Mods



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

I was watchin the local On-Road race at the track Sunday, and i was talkin to a racer, and said that he has a "cheater stock" motor in his 1/12th! I was like cheater stock??? He said that since the rest of the competion is runnin 13.5 Brushless, he was gonna try to make a equal amount of power as the Brushless by puttin a 27T arm in a 19T can, since the 19T has bearings.
Can i PLZZZ have so more info on this Stock mod???
I would like to do this to my Co27 motor!


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Well first of all Cheating is not a way to win. Take the best 27t motor and do your best. Its not the motor that wins it the Driver that wins. If you want a mod send the Motor to someone that knows what they are doing and have them work with it. 

But cheating will get you no place.


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

I wont be racing it, and the racer that did the mod is the track owner, and its just a group of us 8 guys that normaly race, so we race for fun!


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

You Got PM


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Adding bearings to a stock motor has little to no effect on it's performance. A 27T arm is NOT going to compete with a 13.5 brushless no matter what you do.


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well a 27T arm in a 19T can won the 1/12th class Sunday agianst 3 other 13.5 Brushless cars???
Its proof to me!


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

it might have been the other way around. 19t arm in a 27t can


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Posting all this only makes people question it at actual races...so good luck going through tech! I've watched drivers being DQ'd for much less, sad, sad.

Ever thought that maybe the better driver won? It could possibly be!

After re-reading, perhaps the track you race at is better suited to slower cars. Many times most drivers will run faster laps by literally having a slower car. The straight aways are rarely race winner sections of a track, it's usually corner entry and exit that keep your lap times down (even on oval).


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I think RUSTY has the cheat correct , but any way, cant beleive there is still a track running 13.5's in 1/12 scale. All the tracks in my area switched over to 17.5 for stock class 1/12 at the begining of the season. Yeah regardless super xray is right, if you gotta cheat to win, you didnt really win.you cheated.


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

not really a cheat. the old local track around here used to have a practice/run what ya brung race on wednesdays and people did that all the time. it was only my second year racing so i didnt have a clue what was going on


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Mod a stock motor????

Mod=not stock

Run Mod fer crayst sake


----------

